
Silver Coins Lead to One of the Earliest Roman Sites in Yorkshire - diodorus
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/silver-coins-lead-one-earliest-roman-sites-yorkshire-180970138/?no-ist
======
Radim
I never heard of this term "detectologists… a blend between archaeologists and
detectorists", but it makes sense.

There's such a hunger for understanding other cultures and our history. On a
this-is-how-people-actually-lived gut level, versus the traditional here's-a-
list-of-dates-to-memorize level:

 _" When you pick up that Roman coin out of the ground, after it’s been there
for 2,000 years, it still puts tingles up my spine that the last person to
touch that coin was a Roman…"_

In fact, this hunger is so vast an entire industry of crack-pot theories
sprung up to feed it. "Mysteries of the ancient Sumers", "This one weird trick
the pyramid builders did"… it's a regular money machine.

But in between the hardcore (often impenetrable) mainstream experts and the
cranks and money scams, there's a solid territory where amateurs want to
do—and often do—good science. The guys who found these silver coins and
reported them responsibly are probably in the same camp.

~~~
nervousvarun
Now that you're familiar with the term...check out one of the better British
television series in the last decade or so (my opinion = worth the paper this
is not written on) which is based on a group of them:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detectorists](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detectorists)

~~~
danesparza
Truly, the DMDC would be proud.

